# Triple Base Technology, yah for it?



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I've posted this question before, but it's a new season and no doubt more people have tired out Bataleon boards. What is everyone's opinion of TBT? Do you _think_ it works or do you _know_ it works? 

I own a Bataleon Goliath, and so far as I can see, it's a great board. No problems riding switch, hitting jumps, carving, riding pow, etc. I've never used it on rails/boxes however (If I remember correctly). I used my NS EVO for that. 

Anyhow, I've heard some people say that it takes them a few runs to get used to TBT. I've even heard that in a couple video reviews. I've also heard that TBT is great for spinning, and TBT is bad for spinning. The reviewer who said it was bad said that it carved off the lip too much because of TBT and you need to spin more flat based. 

As far as getting used to the board, it took me zero runs to get used to it I rode it without a problem the very first time I took it out. The only thing I noticed was that it was quicker edge to edge than cambered boards I rode, but it didn't throw me off at all. In fact, I was pleasantly surprised by it. This is the one feature of TBT that I believe truly works. As far as it being better for "everything" in terms of park performance (untested on rails/boxes specifically), it works just as well as my NS EVO, and the Goliath is all mountain with a slight setback. As far as buttering, I'm not great at that so I really have no comment.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

kinda in the same boat as you - I don't really ride rails/boxes, mainly because I don't want to fix my sintered base any more than I already have to from regular riding (...although I did hit a couple small ones last spring Worked fine)

didn't take any time for me to "get used" to TBT. I can spin off kickers fine with it, too. Guess the neg reviewer was already used to flat decks and their feel off a jump. I know my chances of riding away are much better with TBT. Watching the pros on bataleon's website, tells me any kind of spin/cork is possible with this tech.

switch is what really stokes me on these decks, right now. On flat decks, I simply couldn't link switch turns...and I busted my ass trying for years. Within a few days of trying switch on TBT, I was linking turns backwards like a pro.

for those riders who don't like falling, the extra investment in TBT is more than worth it


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It really just depends on the person. I've seen plenty of friends go through it in person. Pretty much everyone is good anywhere from after the first few runs, to the first day. Online though, I've seen people talk about it taking a couple days, and also those that just weren't feeling it and gave up.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> It really just depends on the person. I've seen plenty of friends go through it in person. Pretty much everyone is good anywhere from after the first few runs, to the first day. Online though, I've seen people talk about it taking a couple days, and also those that just weren't feeling it and gave up.


I find it odd that TBT was enough of a disruption that people actually gave up riding it. I must not be a very sensitive rider I guess. Seems like from board to board camber to rc, rc to TBT, TBT to rocker, etc., I can really only notice certain specific differences. For ex, a park board kind of sucking on choppy diamond runs, a pure rocker being squirrely... Aside from that it's hard for me to really feel a huge difference. I'm definitely interested to try k2s jib rocker and flat boards.


----------



## Boosted7 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's my first season on a Bataleon Evil Twin this year and it's probably the most fun I've ever had on a board. I have a 154 new Evil Twin to mess around on the mountain with doing flatland 360's and presses, jumps, etc. The TBT is awesome! So loose and feels like you won't catch an edge.

I have a 2011 SL 158 for all mountain, but the Bataleon is much more fun.


----------

